# Babies!



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

I noticed the other day that I now have 6 little brichardi wigglers in my tank. I didn't think they'd breed so soon, they're only about an inch long. Buuut, I'm wondering... how are they getting the food they need. I put in flakes, but it never makes it down to them. Do they eat the algae off the rocks? Or do I need to net them and put them in a breeder net so they can get some food? They are approx. 1/2 centimeter long.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

to be honest, Im not sure exactly what that is.. lol - but congrats on the babies!


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Brichardi

http://www.boksova.cz/INDEX_SOUBORY/Pages/afr_soubory/velke/354-4.gif


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

congrats on the babies! and if you haven't seent hem eat, putting them in a pace where they are more likely to get food seems like a good idea.


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

I used to keep a species tank of Brichardis. They bred like bunnies, and I never had problems with starvation for the young. In a species tank, there is almost no danger of this happening, since no matter what the ages of the fish, they tend to behave in a sort of family way, older fishes looking out for younger ones. There may still be some scraps from time to time, but that's nothing more than establishing dominance, and doesn't become harmful.

If however, you have other fish in the tank, this could pose a problem. Other species would be competing for food, and certainly wouldn't care about bullying the young to get it.

AT 1/2 cm long, it sounds to me like they are doing good. Either they are in fact getting some food that you aren't noticing, or they are filling up on barely visible worms and crustacea. For the moment, they sound fine. If you are in doubt, set up another tank for them. But it seems to me that for the moment at least, if you'd like to wait, I think that would be OK too. Just keep an eye on them until they seem to have made a place for themselves within the community (ie. when they reach something like an inch, maybe a little more) Then you shouldnt have to worry anymore.

TAke care!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Surprises are always fun


----------

